# Loss of feathers around the eyes



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello, I've been noticing a lot of fallen feathers in the cage of my pearl cockatiel. There aren't any kind of fighting going on and I don't think she's picking here feathers either but today there were also a loss of feathers around the eye areas and this is worrying me. What exactly is going on, this doesn't seem like a typical molt. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sometimes they may lose feathers around the eyes when they molt. dally does during really heavy molts.

if they dont grow back or it seems overly excessive, then i'd be concerned.


can you post a photo?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My friend who runs a parrot rescue had one 'tiel surrendered that was bald around the eyes and the edges of the beak, and just seemed sort of off in general. The vet did bloodwork and determined that there were signs of longterm bacterial infection. They treated with 90 days of Baytril and the 'tiel eventually recovered completely. 

I'm not saying this is the same as in your case, but if it progresses to actual bald patches, I think you should get it checked by a vet.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, here a picture:










The feathers are definitely falling on their own. Is there anything specific I can give her in terms of nutrition?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Maybe she's just having a heavy molt. I don't see anything here that looks abnormal although the feathers look kind of thin and patchy around the eyes and in the cheek spot. There aren't a lot of feathers around the eyes and the bird doesn't have to lose too many of them to look kind of patchy in that area. Teela looked fairly similar to this a few days ago and now she's starting to look good again.


----------



## BirdBoy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks, hopefully hers will grow back like yours


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Your cockatiel is so cute! I hope your bird is ok!


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

One of my girls is plucked by her mate and nothing I've tried will get them to stop, so she has bald areas in around her face. If you have more than one tiel they might not be figthing. Whenever her mate grooms her he pulls feathers out of her face/head area only, she lets him. This might be happening. If so you would not see fights but maybe odd squeeks when they groom each other. If you only have a single tiel then I don't know.


----------

